# new stem cell treatment



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I hope this becomes more the norm in future years--faster procedures at almost half the cost of the vet-stem procedure would be good. Our vet became certified in the vet-stem procedure a couple of years ago and she's had some success with it. Our holistic acupuncture vet had 2 clients that got it done with great results. The local veterinary surgical center orthopedic dept is now offering a stem cell procedure while they do ACL repair surgeries.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the link and information as well.
I have a feeling that in years to come I will be looking for such an option. Katie has been so injury prone in life to date, and I fear those old injuries will come back in lots of aches and pains as she ages.

Thank you!
Kim


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I need this for myself!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> I need this for myself!


Our vet got certified in the vet-stem procedure right after it came out. She did her first one on an ancient dog she did not think was a good candidate but the owner absolutely insisted she was going to get it done. She performed it with limited success....the owner went to Costa Rica to have one done on herself as well since she couldn't find a doctor to do it for her here. I need to find out if it worked.


----------

